# threading copper



## inktoo (Apr 14, 2007)

need to make a bolt or all thread out of a solid peace of copper


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Copper is easy to thread with a die (from a tap and die set.)
But why not just purchase a bolt at the local hardware store? (or auto supply store)

If you decide to thread it yourself-go slow-and back up every half twist forward (forward one turn-back off a half turn-forward a turn-back a half
This clears the chips so they don't just strip out. A little oil or kerosene helps


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Most certainly use oil as you thread anything with a tap or die, it not only makes the job easier, but the cutters will also cut smoother.

Oh, and the tap is for cutting threads inside a hole, the die is for threading a rod.


----------



## stranglehold (Jul 7, 2003)

Check mcmaster.com


----------

